# Anyone ever see one of these??



## frankster41 (Nov 25, 2020)

This is a WWI German military Bicycle
Anyone ever see one of these??


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Nov 25, 2020)

To me it seems very ingenious and I would think very valuable also.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 25, 2020)

All you need is a nice orig MG42 instead of the rifle....Bike 5000.00....... MG  50000.00

then you're stylin'!


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 25, 2020)

My dream bicycle


----------



## 1motime (Nov 25, 2020)

Never have to worry about punctures


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 25, 2020)

Very cool , always love to see new bikes


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 26, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> All you need is a nice orig MG42 instead of the rifle....Bike 5000.00....... MG  50000.00
> 
> then you're stylin'!




You Schwinn guys, the Gewehr 98 would be correct for WW1.
Those spring tires would fill up in mud, in a jiffy.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 26, 2020)

wow! what is the weight if that bike alone?


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 26, 2020)

Very Sweet !
Raw and reliable means of transportation!
Colin here on cabe has a few excellent examples.

mark


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow. With all that unsprung weight you must need muscular legs to pedal that puppy.


----------



## Chhitownoldcargirl (Nov 26, 2020)

I would let it in the house for sure!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Those type of wheels do occasionally come up for sale.
This similar one, an earlier English made example from the 1890s is on sale in the UK next month  with an auctioneer's estimate of £200 to £300 gbp.
Missing a couple of  springs though.....


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 29, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> You Schwinn guys, the Gewehr 98 would be correct for WW1.
> Those spring tires would fill up in mud, in a jiffy.



doh!  I misread...thought the bike was WWII


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 30, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> This similar one, an earlier English made example from the 1890s is on sale in the UK next month with an auctioneer's estimate of £200 to £300 gbp.



What auction Darren?


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 30, 2020)

Only the CABE would document these interesting ideas.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 30, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> What auction Darren?



The same auction I mentioned in the "riders, racing,  pacing" thread Brant.
The auction is on December 15th. in Crewkerne, Somerset, which is in the south-west of England.
The wheel is believed to be by "Quadrant Cycles" and is from the 1890's.
There is a lot of stuff in the auction that you may find interesting.
Here's the link again.....









						Lawrences Auctioneers of Crewkerne | The John Maitland Archive of Motor Racing Photography & Library, Automobilia, Aeronautica & Historic Cycling
					

Bid Live at Lawrences Auctioneers of Crewkerne's The John Maitland Archive of Motor Racing Photography & Library, Automobilia, Aeronautica & Historic Cycling auction




					www.the-saleroom.com
				




Pages 7 to 9 are bicycle related, although if you are into vintage cars you may like the whole catalogue.
Be aware that the buyers premium plus shipping and taxes would probably put at least 50% on the hammer price if you're buying from the USA.

Darren.


----------

